# the pump- better than an orgasm



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ok maybe not. not sure what kind of pumps arnold had but i wish i had them like his

anyway, its been awhile since i had a good pump going. today i went to workout my arms and i felt a great pump. the kind that feels as if your arms are about to burst open. not as good as an orgasm but almost as good as a pancake breakfast


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, Arnold gets a great pump.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man i would give anything to look like arnold


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Arnold was all show, no go! You could kick his *** Gumaro. Dude drank beer post workout! I don't think he ever touched milk , then again i'm sure the steroids helped.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what you mean tho about the pump. I get it like crazy after a nice set of hammer curls to failure after doing some chins. I haven't really been getting it like i did in the past tho. :stu Thing is i haven't had any energy really to go crazy, plus being dizzy hasn't helped, thank you paxil!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

if you want to reach "pump" nirvana you should try doing seated curls with one hand, and masterbating with the other. You'd probably end up having a seizure or something tho! Also don't try it if you go to a gym!!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: the pump- better than an orgasm*



SilentProphet said:


> if you want to reach "pump" nirvana you should try doing seated curls with one hand, and masterbating with the other. You'd probably end up having a seizure or something tho! Also don't try it if you go to a gym!!!


 :lol


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Guy would probably rip his own penis off by accident, besides which he'd have to find it first - damn thing is probably scared of him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I think of had a sort of a half pump sometimes, but I never really get them.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

In austria my father went to the same gym as arnold :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: the pump- better than an orgasm*



Gumaro said:


> man i would give anything to look like arnold


All you have to do is give a little money buy some juice and you're there. Like everything in life it involves cheating.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: re: the pump- better than an orgasm*



scairy said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > man i would give anything to look like arnold
> ...


That's ridiculous! Juicing bodybuilders still have to train hard. 
Not that I'm pro-juice. I'm a lifetime natural.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good point Raph. some people just think they can take steriods and don't have to workout :lol That they will just get huge. They still bust their asses off at the gym, actually even more so then natural lifters cause thanks to the roids there recovery time is MUCH sooner so they workout even more.


----------

